#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [其他] [討論]你們對獸裝的看法?

## Dingz

小鼠是香港人,對自己生活的地區穿Fursuit(獸裝)的看法很感興趣(其實是你怕其他人的想法吧  :Mr. Green:   )

可是在Yahoo & Google 找了很久也找不到

所以想問樂園的獸獸們對獸裝的看法是什麼?

首先,我要說明我指的獸裝/毛毛裝/Fursuit不是某某玩具店那種吉祥物啦(那隻長頸鹿正是小鼠耶~)


Post在其他討論區問,多數人都會投 1 或 2 吧  :jcdragon-cry:

----------


## 狼王白牙

我不是 Cosplayer，但喜歡看到獸裝

喜歡看著別人穿著獸裝

因為喜歡動物型態的各種事物

因為獸裝擁有者比例並非很高，所以要考慮一下觀眾選項 XD

----------


## Dingz

> 我不是 Cosplayer，但喜歡看到獸裝 
> 
> 喜歡看著別人穿著獸裝 
> 
> 因為喜歡動物型態的各種事物 
> 
> 因為獸裝擁有者比例並非很高，所以要考慮一下觀眾選項


謝謝狼王回覆~本來想多等別人討論後才回覆,但…  :jcdragon-lines:  

因為這個投票比較針對穿與不穿, 可能少了一點選項

其實選項3 及 7 也算是為觀眾而設呀~~

而且我也改不了投票選項(逃)

好吧, 說回主題~~

在別一邊投票及回覆可以看出…

香港人不愛獸裝, 因個人主意當頭, cosplay男的要扮[我是最帥的], 女的要扮[我是最可愛/美麗的]

要他們在獸裝及動漫人物中選擇, 十之其九都選動漫人物…

而且,香港對cosplay定義也十分峽窄

例如cosplay初音, 如頭髮長度不對, 沒帶隱形眼鏡, 沒化裝…

也可能會比人家說是偽cosplayer, 衣架人…

面對如山似海的壓力, 要他們穿獸裝出event?…哈哈…  :jcdragon-shock:  

香港滿山滿坑動漫cosplayer, 就是沒有獸人…(起碼我沒見過有人cosplay動漫獸人, 如大神天照, 九尾孤等等[商業宣傳的不計喔])

而我也問了身邊的朋友(非cosplayer), 他們的回答是…

朋友A :[唔…我覺得他們(精神)不太正常喔]
我:[那cosplay動漫人物呢??]
朋友A :[OK呀,沒問題呀]
我:[…………  :onion_06:  ]

朋友B:[呀…?你在說商場那些人扮公仔嗎?]

朋友C:[我知我知!!你是說迪士尼那些人物對吧?]

我…無言了  :jcdragon-lines:  


真的很羨慕台灣, 日本及外國的獸獸可以穿獸裝出外 (起碼被白眼的機率比香港低很多)
香港的獸獸們, 我們要團結呀~~


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    感覺這個版好冷喔……

----------


## 布雷克

我不是CosPlay

但是我喜歡穿獸裝，也喜歡別人穿獸裝XD

這幾乎可以說是我的性向。。。。。

我似乎沒看過台灣有獸裝+CosPlay

----------


## b321234

喔喔....這個嘛...
來這裡的人應該都是喜歡獸裝才來的吧....所以投票的1，2項可以刪去吧....
那個...我也是HK獸迷....我不覺得獸神經質....
主要就是HK人少....動漫展也比台灣少吧..

----------


## 狼尹

本身不是Coser

但是很喜歡看到獸裝

由於選項沒有所以就沒有投

當然如果有機會會想要穿穿看

甚至希望能擁有自己的獸裝

不過基於手殘不能自己做

只能等有錢去訂做了...




> 似乎沒看過台灣有獸裝+CosPlay


曾去過一些動漫活動

的確沒有看到有獸裝出現

在猜想或許是出獸裝的難度比較高吧

----------


## b321234

> 我不是 Cosplayer，但喜歡看到獸裝 
> 
> 喜歡看著別人穿著獸裝 
> 
> 因為喜歡動物型態的各種事物 
> 
> 因為獸裝擁有者比例並非很高，所以要考慮一下觀眾選項
> 			
> 		
> ...


我覺得Dingz講的很好......→*香港人不愛獸裝, 因個人主意當頭, 
cosplay男的要扮[我是最帥的], 女的要扮[我是最可愛/美麗的]* ←

這點我最同意XD
這個涉及到性向和開放性的問題....
美國日本等國家的人很開放...然後不會怕丟臉...所以很願意啊....
正如Dingz所說..香港人看到cosplayer化妝不夠好就一直在那說說說...
(有點太追求perfect了XD）
還有就是香港人膽子小...很容易尷尬嘛...（這點我非常清楚~）
大陸比香港好的一點就是演員根本"不怕尷尬"....扮演途中（比如照完相）
就把頭罩拿下來...（簡直不敢想像><~！）這也是fursuit不能在大陸出現
的原因（對獸裝的侮辱~！）雖然我也是HK的...但是絕對比大陸香港的一
般人做的還好XD~~

----------


## 巨刃  狼次

我喜歡,但是既沒本錢又沒毅力
加上手不巧
所以我只能望天...
如果有錢
我也許會去訂
或者登門拜訪怎麼做吧= =

----------


## qaswqa772

同學們大部分都覺得很酷，不過還是有些人覺得穿獸裝很奇怪  :Crying or Very sad:  


目前正在挑戰縫製獸裝～但還是不太清楚該怎麼把爪子弄上去比較好orz

----------


## 小串‧約千奈亞

我很喜歡獸裝啊,
看見別人穿著獸裝的時侯感覺他們超帥的w
一直都很想自己可以做一套,
可惜在香港獸裝並不普遍,曾經看過有穿獸裝的朋友被警察要求脫掉/_\
我曾經在香港某個大型cosplay討論區開帖子問獸眼的制作方法,結果被一堆"cosplay"人士說我幼稚,穿獸裝不如去當吉祥物去吧!還有錢收!
在找到狼之樂園之前我還意為自己的這種愛好有問題呢……

問身邊的朋友有關獸裝的問題,他們都表示喜歡,沒問題
但我問他們穿不穿呢?他們都說:別瘋啦= =

真想去試穿一次獸裝/w\
等長大後一定要做一套給自己!

----------


## Dingz

> 我很喜歡獸裝啊,
> 看見別人穿着獸裝的時侯感覺他們超帥的w
> 一直都很想自己可以做一套,
> 可惜在香港獸裝並不普遍,曾經看過有穿獸裝的朋友被警察要求脫掉/_\
> 我曾經在香港某個大型cosplay開帖子問獸眼的制作方法,結果被一堆"cosplay"人士說我幼稚,穿獸裝不如去當吉祥物去吧!還有錢收!
> 在找到狼之樂園之前我還意為自己的這種愛好有問題呢……
> 問身邊的朋友有關獸裝的問題,他們都表示喜歡,沒問題
> 但我問他們穿不穿呢?他們都說:別瘋啦= =
> 真想去試穿一次獸裝/w\
> 等長大後一定要做一套給自己!


喔喔~~又多了一頭香港獸獸~~
看來這個帖子開始達到小鼠期望的效果~~

我也和你一樣在找到狼之樂園之前還以為自己的這種愛好有問題啊/.\

其實這帖子一開始是先發在香港某個大型cosplay討論區的
那時候心想獸裝(fursuit)是戲服(costume), cosplay服也是戲服啊?
在cosplay討論區問有關戲服的問題應該 OK 啊?
可是, 那討論區的人大部份就是正牌香港人…
那投票帖也正正反映了大部份香港人的想法……不喜歡&不正常
而那投票帖也很快沉了orz…
如果要問有關獸裝的事, 不要去那裡了, 那裡沒有獸裝容身之所

以下是那投票帖的link, 有興趣的獸獸可以去看看
http://www.hkcosplayers.org/cgi-bin/...=7636&show=125

很好奇被警察要求脫掉的獸裝是長甚樣子的  :Shocked:  

其實獸裝不難製作~~燃燒你的製作魄吧byhang03~~
小鼠期望有一天可以看到你親手製作的獸裝~~



> 同學們大部分都覺得很酷，不過還是有些人覺得穿獸裝很奇怪  
> 目前正在挑戰縫製獸裝～但還是不太清楚該怎麼把爪子弄上去比較好orz


起碼臺灣的情況比香港要好多了…

爪子方面, 用熱容槍直接固定在獸爪上就ok 了
還有還有~~~可以留意小鼠的獸裝日記, 快要更新有關爪子部分了XD
(誰有說過要看你的啊?)



> 我喜歡,但是既沒本錢又沒毅力 
> 加上手不巧 
> 所以我只能望天... 
> 如果有錢 
> 我也許會去訂 
> 或者登門拜訪怎麼做吧= =


只要有熱情, 凡事可成真~~~



> 這點我最同意XD 
> 這個涉及到性向和開放性的問題.... 
> 美國日本等國家的人很開放...然後不會怕丟臉...所以很願意啊.... 
> 正如Dingz所說..香港人看到cosplayer化妝不夠好就一直在那說說說... 
> (有點太追求perfect了XD） 
> 還有就是香港人膽子小...很容易尷尬嘛...（這點我非常清楚~） 
> 大陸比香港好的一點就是演員根本"不怕尷尬"....扮演途中（比如照完相） 
> 就把頭罩拿下來...（簡直不敢想像><~！）這也是fursuit不能在大陸出現 
> 的原因（對獸裝的侮辱~！）雖然我也是HK的...但是絕對比大陸香港的一 
> 般人做的還好XD~~


中國同胞會給人這種感覺, 是因為這個……?
(第一時間就想起這個orz)
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V68HiXdwwvs[/youtube]



> 本身不是Coser 
> 但是很喜歡看到獸裝 
> 由於選項沒有所以就沒有投 
> 當然如果有機會會想要穿穿看 
> 甚至希望能擁有自己的獸裝 
> 不過基於手殘不能自己做 
> 只能等有錢去訂做了...


其實各位獸大是想要甚樣的投票選項啊@A@
小鼠去找狼王加好了… (可以的嗎?!)

----------


## imported_fuwafuwa

我個人很愛獸裝 也很愛人偶裝
但是這件事 其實我不太敢讓太多人知道
國中以前 一直都覺得我是不是"怪怪的"
性向是不是不正常 要不要去看心理醫生
後來家裡接上網路以後 才發現原來外國有這麼多人
都會玩獸裝 看到日本跟美國的風靡程度
真的讓我很羨慕 能夠跟一堆同好 一起做想做的事情 真的好幸福

上了大學以後 就開始想辦法弄一套獸裝出來
不過一開始 錢真的不夠 就只能去接人偶裝工作來做
先從"人偶裝"做起體驗穿的感覺 第一次穿上的時候 真的好興奮
這種感覺 到現在我依然忘不了 不過因為身高的關係
找人偶裝工作常常碰壁 不過還是不放棄 就算身高差個幾公分
我依然會丟履歷過去 不過工作上 最常遇到的還是廠商不保護偶
看著那些偶 被隨意的照顧 還是會感覺很心痛
因為我個性比較害羞 所以在表演上 常常會放不開
也常被糾正 不過我依然還是做得很開心
今年大學裡面的獎學金 加上我的積蓄 我終於決心對獸裝付出行動
最初是想要自己製作 不過手真的不夠靈巧 浪費了很多材料 於是去找人家幫忙
一開始我本來打算做成女生的獸 但是老闆不太同意 
它說做成女生 會不好看 = = 
(不過我真的很偏愛 女性的獸裝 日本roco那隻狐狸
我真的好愛 當初作者有意賣掉的時候 我還想過要買 不過經濟能力不足)

(這一隻就是我的最愛   :jcdragon-shy2:  最近它換了一個主人 身高有點變矮了)


最後凹不過老闆 還是把我的獸裝做成男的 不過頭有點大
真不知道 這樣在大家的眼裡 是獸裝還是吉祥物
不過等到現在完成了 敢不敢穿出門 又變成了一個挑戰
等天氣好一點 可能會找個朋友陪我 穿著它去台北繞一繞
順便問問看捷運 可不可以穿著獸裝 搭車好了  :jcdragon-keke:

----------


## qaswqa772

爪子等乾中XDD

現在比較困難的地方是頭部貼毛的部份…雖然有去看了下鼠大的日記，可是還是不知道該怎麼剪裁才好？＠＠

----------


## Dingz

To fuwa:

那隻狐狸真的很可愛啊~~~日本人用心作的都十分棒耶  :jcdragon-want:  

這隻看起來應該要USD$1200左右吧  :jcdragon-@@:  

不過圖片好像不能直連，你還是用自己的圖片空間放比較好
小鼠是直接點去她的blog才看到圖片的說

在商家的眼中布偶裝只是一種宣傳的手段，但不把布偶裝好好照顧的通常是穿著者啊 
(不是我不是我不是我……囧)

小鼠也有接扮人偶的工作，(不同的)老闆也在小鼠耳邊說同一句…「(這件)很貴的，小心一點喔」……

有一次，當要開工時，發覺布偶裝被上一個扮演者給穿壞了QQ，可是老闆還是要小鼠演出 -.-
結果，那次好像沒有什麼人走近小鼠@@

話說穿了獸裝/布偶裝小鼠是會比較瘋XD，就算小鼠平時有點內向，反正穿了後也沒有人知道你是誰
會在穿的那幾小時盡情”玩樂”XD(如果老闆許可)，就是說去玩弄一下迎面而來的小孩(指~~~變態)
也會很賣力與其他人互動，當人流因為小鼠賣力而增加，小鼠也是很有滿足感~~~

穿著獸裝/布偶裝在裡面流汗來交換歡樂，這就是青春~~~

To qaswqa772:
喔...看來小鼠要改一下日記內容了 (座左一角畫圓圈中  :onion_09:  )

----------


## imported_fuwafuwa

回小鼠

同意你的看法 "穿著獸裝/布偶裝在裡面流汗來交換歡樂"
不過我之前也有碰過很慘的情況
被約求連續穿 "快兩個小時" 都不能脫掉休息 
我真得差點死在裡面  :jcdragon-hot:  
脫下那一刻 就覺得活著真好
也有穿過才剛做好的 整個頭都是強力膠的味道
我好怕自己強力膠中毒 = = 
不過最近的小孩都缺乏想像力 動不動就會說裡面有人 
讓我覺得很失落  :jcdragon-lines: 

那隻狐狸 開價 五十萬日幣 = = 真是天價啊!!!
不過我還是好愛 之前我存了十萬台幣 還有想過跟作者來商討一下
請它賣給我 做後還是沒有付出行動  :jcdragon-cry:  
作者有一直幫它改版 記得它跟五年前
第一次看到的時候差超多的 腿的線條跟肉掌都是後來才改出來的
真想抱一下 哈哈  :jcdragon-hug:  
現在的擁有者是一個女生 真羨慕他

----------


## 遠方

在下也有一套獸裝，
是小舞閣下認真為在下量身訂做的。
有活動，身體狀況允許就會穿上。

----------


## 人群中的孤狼

真好~大家手都真巧....哪像我連個狼紙雕都可以做壞..... 不過...我對獸裝不是很有愛.總覺得有點恐怖(嚇~(兩眼無神老實說要是真的有一套做的神像的獸裝能讓我有那榮幸穿上, 我可能也不敢  :Embarassed:  不過...若是四腳趴地然後又做的很像的獸裝,我反而很樂意趴下來裝扮....(我的夢想是,哪一天可以將, 身上植入短毛髮(獸人樣),而且可以利用化妝技術,做出口鼻部,與尖耳朵(要像好萊鎢一樣利用類似皮膚的黏土做一層像面具的東西) 要是哪一天可以化妝技術跟人工植毛可以做到像我夢想中的獸人樣,就算要100萬台幣,我可能會天天吃泡麵也要搞到一套......  :Mr. Green:

----------


## Dingz

> 不過...若是四腳趴地然後又做的很像的獸裝,我反而很樂意趴下來裝扮,就算要100萬台幣,我可能會天天吃泡麵也要搞到一套......


你有福了, 其實你所說的就是 Quadsuit (4腳的獸裝), 外國是有的啊 :3

The Beastcub出品:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKf6yZB-xQA[/youtube]

而且也不用 100萬NT吧XD, 以The Beastcub出品, 基本的才$2200USD吧 :3 (大約$70000左右)

----------


## 人群中的孤狼

不過看起來不太像是從內部操控的,動作流暢到令我懷疑是不是 機械動作...,不過您可能會錯意了,我的意思是必須與實獸擬真到最少90趴(要像眼睛肯定不能做假的)...我才會去穿,但我真正的夢想是能像好萊屋那種化妝技術(利用好像黏土面具的東西做出仿真毛皮的面具)光是技術或是材料肯定都不只上面的價格,況且也絕對不可能成熟到像實物一般,我的夢想是像  (有點尺度大請見諒) 一般能夠全身都由人工毛植入,而尾巴.手腳.耳朵,口鼻部,都能以最擬真的化妝技術所做成,所以我才會開個天價,因為光是要全身植入人工毛髮的痛苦與技術當然還有材料都是非常夢幻的,所以基本上除非哪一天這種技術能夠成熟,我不管多痛或是在多錢(超過100萬台幣,我可能就會放棄,改養隻哈士奇抱了)我都會第一個去做這手術想想~能有尾巴抱是多奢侈的夢阿(流口水)  :jcdragon-drool:

----------


## Dingz

> ,我的意思是必須與實獸擬真到最少90趴(要像眼睛肯定不能做假的)...我才會去穿


喔... The Beastcub作品也有真實向的啊 :3

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hMV7Zb73cY&feature=related[/youtube]

夠真實吧><?

其實他是弄Quadsuit的獨立作家裡比較好的一個喔 :3 收費也比較便宜, 也很接近真實向了 (個人應為), 如果真的還不合口味, 那只好找好萊塢工作室了囧

----------


## 人群中的孤狼

真的很真...這一套大概多少阿~若是能把眼睛掏空然後可以配合眼型平貼在眼窩上
用自己的眼睛代替狼的眼睛,我肯定要搞套XD

----------


## Dingz

> 真的很真...這一套大概多少阿~若是能把眼睛掏空然後可以配合眼型平貼在眼窩上
> 用自己的眼睛代替狼的眼睛,我肯定要搞套XD


基本上, 大部份獸裝是度身訂做的, 很少可以不用等就一整套買回來
2手的也可能不合身材, 尤其是4腳的獸裝.
如果你真的有興趣 ,可以跟The Beastcub(或其他作家)訂一件吧,
跟他們溝通溝通一下, 把想要的講的一清二楚
就...不用把眼睛掏了XD

網址 http://www.beastcub.com/

----------


## 人群中的孤狼

> 基本上, 大部份獸裝是度身訂做的, 很少可以不用等就一整套買回來
> 2手的也可能不合身材, 尤其是4腳的獸裝.
> 如果你真的有興趣 ,可以跟The Beastcub(或其他作家)訂一件吧,
> 跟他們溝通溝通一下, 把想要的講的一清二楚
> 就...不用把眼睛掏了XD
> 
> 網址 http://www.beastcub.com/


感謝呢~告訴我那麼多資訊,不過目前沒甚麼錢....等出社會在看看吧(也還沒信用卡)-其實真正的原因是不想被家人看到.....獸裝XD

----------


## Veritas

以後有空要做一套
應該會裝機械讓嘴巴耳朵能動
現在有構思電路
國中有學高職的
正在想那種方式比較好
自己做個腦波裝置好了

----------


## 人群中的孤狼

第一.腦波裝置= =沒那麼容易自己就能做出來吧
第二.我是學汽車科的XD不太會搞電路(機械還好

電動嘴巴還好,電動尾巴才是可愛!
想想它會自動揮呀揮(要是能夠也像腦波裝置能控制耳朵那樣自動感應
放下或舉起....肯定 ~心~(流口水

----------


## 混血狼狗

我是大陸人
但我超喜歡獸裝
我覺得大陸獸裝不夠流行的原因主要還是文化不夠開放吧
雖然非常善於接受新鮮事物，但很少有人嘗試
或者大陸的年輕人太懶了
現在大陸cosplay倒是很流行
獸裝跟一般cos比起來工藝太複雜了……
我在當地還沒見到過有獸裝
如果見到了第一個，我很樂意成為第二個
當然，我時間和財力有限，否則我很樂意成為第一個  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## 卡洛特.SilWolf

> 電動嘴巴還好,電動尾巴才是可愛!
> 想想它會自動揮呀揮(要是能夠也像腦波裝置能控制耳朵那樣自動感應
> 放下或舉起....肯定 ~心~(流口水


我有看過用腦電波控制耳朵的影片
實在很討人喜愛><!!
能用到尾巴上真的超完美的!! (好像有點離題0w0"

我也很想有一套獸裝的說
買的到會當成西裝一樣掛起來

不知道有沒緊身衣款的獸裝咧
穿的上似乎比現在的獸裝更好看呢@@

----------


## 混血狼狗

> 不知道有沒緊身衣款的獸裝咧
> 穿的上似乎比現在的獸裝更好看呢@@


應該有吧，但我感覺還是有毛毛的更好看
而且緊身衣款的對身材要求太高了，讓我這種胖紙情何以堪……

----------


## 雪雾之白

冬天的时候当家居服比较合适~但是如果手指活动受影响的话可能比较麻烦●︿●

----------


## 靛紫喵龍

那個中國同胞的短片 真是邊看邊笑 (不過也有點心寒)

我的選項是...很喜歡獸裝 想有一套專屬的 
可是一想到弄了也沒甚麼機會穿著  就覺得很悲涼了

----------


## 狗熊

> 我個人很愛獸裝 也很愛人偶裝
> 但是這件事 其實我不太敢讓太多人知道
> 國中以前 一直都覺得我是不是"怪怪的"
> 性向是不是不正常 要不要去看心理醫生
> 後來家裡接上網路以後 才發現原來外國有這麼多人
> 都會玩獸裝 看到日本跟美國的風靡程度
> 真的讓我很羨慕 能夠跟一堆同好 一起做想做的事情 真的好幸福


我自己是選4.和7.,但如果可以的話我也會選8.的  :Wink:  
之前我也看了幾支影片(獸裝同好者), 發現真的很愛  :Cool:  (不是一個二個在玩,而是幾十個甚至上百個在玩  :wuffer_glee: )穿獸裝開派對來玩,真的還蠻幸福的  :wuf_e_wink:  ~

----------


## b321234

不得不說思想開放性真的很重要- -.....看AC每年都有些上上輩的老年人參加，哪像閉關鎖國的天朝人士-_-"

----------


## 斯冰菊

本狼目前只有一條尾巴，全套獸裝遲遲無法實現的原因有三：錢、人類軀殼身材以及家裡人類的異樣眼光。

本狼認為獸裝是獸迷在肉體真正永恆獸化/獸人化之前的重要穿著，這是實現獸迷心中夢想的媒介哪！！！

----------


## b321234

> 本狼目前只有一條尾巴，全套獸裝遲遲無法實現的原因有三：錢、人類軀殼身材以及家裡人類的異樣眼光。
> 
> 本狼認為獸裝是獸迷在肉體真正永恆獸化/獸人化之前的重要穿著，這是實現獸迷心中夢想的媒介哪！！！


我也是這麽認爲的....不過事實上卻不可能啊 只能接受自己是人類的事實 在自己有欲望的時候滿足一下自己(你這麽說太猥瑣了喂!

不管怎麽說....相信自己總能撐到自己能有一套的時候的，只要還沒死掉XD

PS我很欣慰到現在投票第一項還沒有一個人選....

----------


## 聖之神翼

我也非常喜歡獸裝啊～超想要有自己的一套～
只是…沒辦法…除了怕熱…我也不知道該怎麼設計獸裝啊…（需要製作教學…
我也好想要一套生動真實的獸裝啊！！！（淚

----------


## Dingz

> 我也非常喜歡獸裝啊～超想要有自己的一套～
> 只是…沒辦法…除了怕熱…我也不知道該怎麼設計獸裝啊…（需要製作教學…
> 我也好想要一套生動真實的獸裝啊！！！（淚


推薦去 http://fursuitassist.deviantart.com/gallery/ 這裡看教學, 裡頭有很多大大的心血教學, 而且有很多都十分"到肉"
有的什至跟著做就可以做出好物耶, 加油喔~

----------

